# Replacing Drop-in with Slide-in Range will it fit?



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

To make sure you should call your sales person.

The slide-in does not have side panels so it may fit.


----------



## TLT01 (Jan 7, 2008)

I checked with them and they can only wait to see when it comes in but it is built for a standard 30" open but so is the one I am taken out.


----------



## TLT01 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank to all ! Yes it will fit in as little as 29" opening with option kit. I was led to Frigidaire online Installation Instructions.


----------



## mtm (Nov 6, 2007)

TL yeah you should have no problem with it fitting in your previous space. You may have to do a little electric work though. Most of the drop ins are hard wired. Most slide ins have plugs.


----------

